# Yuck Yuck



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I bought some cheap treats. I skimmed the ingredients in the store, didn't see corn, and tossed it in the cart. Oops.

I was breaking them into itty bitty bits and found grain hulls, stems and feather bits! OOO I was mad!

So I read the ingredients more carefully:

Chicken, Autralian meat meals, wholegrain flour, soya flour, sucrose, clolours and preservative, antioxidants, added vitamin and minerals

Min 25% proten
Min 6.5% crude fat
Max 2% crude fiber
max 4% salt (apparently salt is one of the "minerals" ?

OK - so what the heck is "Australian meat meal" Sounds like it is a lower grade. USA meat meals can't contain feather, for example. I'm not finding any legal definitions of this stuff online.

Obviously I'm not giving this stuff to my dogs. I'm not so much concerned about the feathers as I am concerned about the sugar, salt, colors and preservatives. 

Anybody know anything about this type of stuff. This is a poduct of Australia. I am wondering if it is not subject to USA regulations or something.

One last note - it says REALLY BIG on the back "PET FOOD ONLY" hmmm....:???:


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]What is meat and bone meal (MBM)?[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]This is an animal protein product produced by rendering the remains of animal carcases as a means of converting environmental hazardous waste materials into a useful protein source. Australian livestock industries adopted a voluntary ban on the feeding of ruminant (cattle, sheep and goats) derived MBM to ruminants in 1996. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Legislation underpinning the ban on the feeding of material of ruminant origin to ruminant animals was passed in each jurisdiction in Australia by October 1997. The ban was later extended to meat and bone meal from all mammals except where MBM is derived solely from horses, pigs or kangaroos that are not susceptible to natural infections with TSEs.[/FONT]

http://www.safefood.qld.gov.au/news/faqBSE.html


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd be taking them back, and/or calling the company to complain (about the feathers, since they wouldn't understand about the rest of the crap). What's the name of the treat?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

The 100% satisfaction guarantee states I can get a replacement! :lol: No thanks! I'm trying to get my facts in order and then write to the company.

BTW - they are "Shep" treats form ALDI. You would think I would know better


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Dogs are ****ing scavengers. What could possibly be the BFD?????? If the dog spits them out, then they suck, and not until then. What are you gonna add to the dogs life, 2 months?? WOW.:-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't wanna pay money for pieces of feathers.


----------

